# Finally got my WSM



## cflatt (Dec 22, 2005)

OK finally got my WSM.....wife decided it will be for Christmas so I had to assemble it and watch as she proudly put the bow on it...found it up in Limerick btw, thanks to everyone for their help. Heres my first question... what do I need to do to it first ? Does it need to be seasoned or mod'ed ? or just prepapre to start enjoying the trial and error phase of smoking ?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 22, 2005)

You could burn a small load of charcoal through it if you want to get the oils burnt off.  I just started cooking on mine as soon as I got it.  It doesn't need to be seasoned at all.  Good luck and feel free to ask all the questions you want, there is alot of WSM knowledge on the board!
Good luck and happy BBQ'ing!


----------



## Griff (Dec 22, 2005)

I just let mine cook without food for 30 or 40 minutes the first time before I added any food. You're going to love it.

Griff


----------



## Greg Rempe (Dec 22, 2005)

I coated the inside of mine w/ veggie oil and then burned a charcoal fire in it for 4 hrs...don't think you need to do that though...doesn't hurt...


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 22, 2005)

Yeah, I don't see any need to put oil in it.  You can burn a fire if you like, it won't hurt it.  Now just start cooking and learning how to control the temps.  It'll take 2 or 3 cooks to really understand it, but my first cook
went perfectly.  It's amazing how it holds temps and how you can make em rise and fall.


----------



## Finney (Dec 22, 2005)

I just washed the inside of mine out with hot, soapy water to remove any manufacturing residue.  Same with the cooking grates.  No seasoning needed because of the finish.

If you don't have one, get some kind of thermometer.  You WILL need that.

Read this: TVWB TIPS and the section at the same site about firing it up.  Lots of good info there, but the forum is 'dry' and 'under the microscope' at times.  This forum is much better for getting answers quick.


----------



## cflatt (Dec 22, 2005)

ok i will give it a washdown before the first use....next question  ...charcoal,  lump ? or briquettes ?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Dec 22, 2005)

It all personal preference...those who like Kingsford say Kingsford and those who like lump will say lump and neither the twain shall meet.

Kingsford will produce more ash where lump won't.  Also, some people say the Kingsford leaves a bad taste on the food but I have never seen that to be the case.

Try them both and make ypur decision from there!! :!: 

There seem to be pros and cons with each one...you can also do a search on this topic too and find many threads...kinda like brining...


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2005)

Kingsford is probably the best choice to start with, IMO.  I'd recommend the Minion Method for firing her up.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Dec 22, 2005)

Click *HERE* for Minion Method information!


----------



## Jack W. (Dec 22, 2005)

This is a great starter site as well.  

http://www.wiviott.com/

I find the TVWB a little confusing, overwhelming, and contradicting at times.  They are a little narrow over there as well.   Although, I've been known to like narrow,  learning to control the unit is paramount.

Quick answers...affirmative.  Correct is yet to be determined.   :^o   


Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Finney (Dec 22, 2005)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> This is a great starter site as well.
> 
> http://www.wiviott.com/
> 
> ...



That's just wrong.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2005)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> This is a great starter site as well.
> 
> http://www.wiviott.com/
> 
> ...


I've looked over his course and there's allot of good info in there, but, he is very strict in what's right and what's wrong and over the years, I've learned that there are allot of right ways and only a few wrong ways out there.  If you follow his course, you should get very good results but it's not bbq gospel.  

While there may be some faulty information on TVWB, most if it is correct.  The site is considered by many to be very strict ~ Too strict by most on this board but there's allot of very good information over there.

Check out this couple of pages from TVWB for different startup methods and most important, try everything out for yourself and find what works best for you.  Weed out the obvious though.. :!:

Good Luck and let us know how things go.  AND, take pics!!


----------



## jminion1 (Dec 22, 2005)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> This is a great starter site as well.
> 
> http://www.wiviott.com/
> 
> ...



I don't find the info on TVWB confusing or contradictive as long as you understand that there is more that one way to do things, and TVWB site allows it to be posted. For information that is easily found I haven't seen a better site.

I have had contact with Gary and post from time to time on the forum, he has a lot of knowledge and you will learn at least one way to do things if you follow the course. 

There are a lot of ways to play in this art form and because the art form has a lot of different cookers  the right technique is the one that produces great product.

Jim


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2005)

jminion said:
			
		

> ... For information that is easily found I haven't seen a better site.


That's the key about TVWB.  Chris does keep a tight reign but that's what makes it so easy to find what you need there.  This board and several others are much more liberal when it comes to posting and that interferes with searching for information. Not that a liberal site is a bad thing, just a "Pro's and Con's" thing.


----------



## Finney (Dec 22, 2005)

The TVWB "SITE" is great.  Chris does a great job.  There is not a better place to find info on the WSM.  I always direct newcomers to the WSM there.  _(thanks for allowing that Greg)_  The forum used to be great also... now it is good.  If I need to refresh my memory on something concerning the WSM, the "SITE" is the first place I go.  The forum however is one of my last stops if this one is slow for some reason.


----------



## Griff (Dec 22, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Not that a *liberal *site is a bad thing, just a "Pro's and Con's" thing.



"Liberal" is not the first word I think of regarding some of the posts on this site.

Griff


----------



## Finney (Dec 22, 2005)

Griff said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me neither brother. #-o


----------



## Thom Emery (Dec 22, 2005)

We did Pork Butts for our 1st smoke
The Renoun Mr Brown
It went very  well


----------



## Jack W. (Dec 23, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Jack W.":1681mxp9]This is a great starter site as well.
> 
> [url="http://www.wiviott.com/ said:
> 
> ...


----------



## Jack W. (Dec 23, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> Jack W. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm "bending the truth" with a smile.


----------



## Finney (Dec 23, 2005)

I agree Jack.  Someone brand new to the WSM could get a lot of help from that site.  Wish I would have had it when I started.

But that kind of info is why I also send new comers to the TVWB "site".  Chris has very good instruction there and give the fundimentals of how to use the WSM and instruction on cooking many meats.  The place new comers go wrong is going to the forum and hearing all the different ways people are doing things.  Once you know the basics, then learn the alt. ways.

That is also why I never suggest a newcomer get a Guru.  You need to learn the basics first.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 23, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> I agree Jack.  Someone brand new to the WSM could get a lot of help from that site.  Wish I would have had it when I started.
> 
> But that kind of info is why I also send new comers to the TVWB "site".  Chris has very good instruction there and give the fundimentals of how to use the WSM and instruction on cooking many meats.  The place new comers go wrong is going to the forum and hearing all the different ways people are doing things.  Once you know the basics, then learn the alt. ways.
> 
> ...


----------



## Finney (Dec 23, 2005)

The only problem with getting a Guru right off is you never learn temp control.  If you are cooking anywhere that doesn't have power, you are sunk.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 23, 2005)

I think everyone with a new WSM should read the TVWB top to bottom.
Then come back here for more intermediary and advanced questions.
Quicker response here.

  Also, the guys here aren't afraid to experiment and report back their failures, which is as much a learning experience for everyone as doing it right.  Also,  aside from a few nasty arguments, the guys here are pretty dang funny.

  Finally, I think having a site with so much diversity geographically and
with all they different types of smokers is a great learning tool, and not just for those considering buying another grill or smoker.

P.S.  I also like the fact we can talk about grilling, frying and all
cooking topics instead of just barbecue.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> Griff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, what's a good word for you guys?


----------



## Woodman1 (Dec 23, 2005)

Just let us know when you actually start cooking on that bad boy!


----------



## Thom Emery (Dec 28, 2005)

Man I hope it a good offer


----------



## cflatt (Dec 28, 2005)

3 chickens the first night. 2 marinated in williams/sonoma margarita mix and 1 rubbed...all three got rave reviews. thanks again everyone for all your help


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 29, 2005)

hey Cflatt, what temps were you at, and how did the skin turn out?


----------



## cflatt (Dec 29, 2005)

temps were mid 40s. skins turned out golden...slightly crisp on the marinades, gold and juicy on thr rub.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 29, 2005)

I meant what temps were inside the pit..if you got crispy skins you did a great job.....it's a little tricky to get those in a wsm.


----------



## cflatt (Dec 29, 2005)

temps were hovering around 230-235


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 29, 2005)

Really?  at temps that low my chicken always comes out with rubbery skin.  Did you use the water pan?


----------



## cflatt (Dec 29, 2005)

i did, the marinade chikens were crispy, the rubbed chicken not near as much, almost rubbery.....started out at too high (250ish) then settled it down lower, seemed to work pretty well...beginners luck that i wont be able to duplicate i am bettting


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 29, 2005)

hey that temp is not too low for chicken...I shoot for 300 or higher.  First time I did chicken I was amazed how smokey the meat was...and how terrible the skin was.  Still, the meat alone made it some of the best
chicken I ever had.  I do love that crispy skin though.


----------



## cflatt (Jan 4, 2006)

ok test run #2 , ribs and pork loin. ribs turned out perfect...loin tasted great...raves from family and neighbors...but wasnt as tender as i thought it should be...temps were around 250-260. Whats the best for loin ? whats the perfect internal meat temp as well ?


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 4, 2006)

For pork loin you should remove the loin at 143-145 and let rest for about 15 minutes, this should give you a very moist and juicy piece of meat with just a hint of pink in the middle. Anything much above 150-155 and you chance drying out the meat.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 4, 2006)

Cooking dad, for better skin results you'll need to go hotter and faster, instead of low and slow.  Don't be afraid to go way over 300.  I agree
that smoked chicken is som eof the most awesome meat out there, but
I really prefer to grill mine to get the better skin.    The Weber Kettle with
a chunk of hickory is great..a lot of smoke flavor if you cook it indirect most of the time.

 As far as the wsm, some have said they smoke the chicken then finish over hi heat to crisp the skin up.  I'd remove the center section and just
finish on a grate over the coals, or maybe remove the water pan and
see if you have a grate that would fit there.  Open the air vents and let that sucker heat up!!


----------



## Finney (Jan 4, 2006)

Cappie is right (for once).   
With poultry, hotter is usually better.  Weber kettle is great for chicken.  Good heat and lots of room.  You can get your smoke flavor by throwing a chunk of wood in (as Cappie suggested).  Or crank up the WSM with an empty water pan (or no pan).
Good luck. :!:


----------

